# Pocket Rocket



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

Apparently the Pocket-Rocket is "the forefather of all wrist braced folding slingshots".


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

*Many have the opinion that it's also the best of all the subsequent 'prong frames' - just something about the size and ergonomics.*


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

It had very powerful tubes and a huge pouch-very similar to the heavy duty Barnett pouch. A very cool, compact folding slingshot. It came with little boxes that you folded up and loaded bb's into. Then you shot them and they opened up like miniature shotgun shells. Down the road a few years the company was taken over by the Roberts Rocket company and they produced a similar version. Good stuff!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

My first folding Slingshot. Very solid shooter. I was sold on surgical tubing at the time it seemed rocket fast and lasted a long time. This post brings back good memories. Thanks!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

I've got the Roberts Rocket version, looks the same though. except doesn't have the marbled handle


----------



## Alfred E.M. (Jul 5, 2014)

The Gopher said:


> I've got the Roberts Rocket version, looks the same though. except doesn't have the marbled handle


*Also, the finger grooves were eliminated - Arrrgh, cost cutting. *


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

got two of those. one from my teenage years, and one i got off of ebay recently.


----------



## hoggy (Apr 17, 2017)

shot my two pocket rockets today. i have to say i was pleased. hit the target with authority.


----------



## BushpotChef (Oct 7, 2017)

Flatband said:


> It had very powerful tubes and a huge pouch-very similar to the heavy duty Barnett pouch. A very cool, compact folding slingshot. It came with little boxes that you folded up and loaded bb's into. Then you shot them and they opened up like miniature shotgun shells. Down the road a few years the company was taken over by the Roberts Rocket company and they produced a similar version. Good stuff!


Thanks for that info FB, my old man told me about those 'shot boxes' when I was a kid and we made some from some stiff card & packing tape & they were pretty fun! He actually said he took a few house sparrows with them back in the day only he would use a load of .177 pellets instead lol. Apparently it did a number on the little suckers!


----------



## ZS1 (Jan 20, 2020)

I also have one of the originals which I still use .

I still have an unopened spare set of the original bands .

Cheers.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

I have an original with the marbled handle.

Installed a set of Trumark tapered bands on it. She is fast and accurate.

Also, I installed the Trumark bands on my starship


----------

